# Ram line stock for my Glenfield mod. 30 A



## Daytona r/t (Nov 27, 2008)

I contacted Hoosier gunworks about replacing my Glenfield mod.30A stock with a Ram line synthetic stock for a Marlin 336 with a barrel band. My Glenfield 30A has a end cap instead of barrel band. they told me my gun could be fitted with the barrel band but they did not recomend it. Could anyone tell me why this is not recommended. Or where I could find a synthetic stock for my 30A made for a end cap at the forend?


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 2, 2008)

It would change the harmonics of the barrel and then shoot flyers.
Could.
I have thought about the same thing as the wood on the My Glenny is plain nasty. I was wondering if the forearm could be cut to accept an end cap.
cw


----------



## rkwrichard (Dec 6, 2008)

You need to try and trade your 30A with someone that has a 336. I bet your 30A is a pre-safety model and there are people out there looking for these guns for cowboy conversions.


----------

